# The Now and Not Yet



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 14, 2007)

Abraham was not hoping to settle in Canaan and raise some tomato plants. He was looking for the city made without hands. He buried his wife, and recieved a taste of the promised land materially in buying the cave at Machpelah from Ephron. But his eye was set heavenward. 

Where are your eyes?

_January 14, 2007
__The Now and Not Yet, Genesis 22:20-23-20_
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2007)

Downloaded. Looks interesting. Looking forward to listening to the message.


----------



## MW (Jan 14, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Where are your eyes?[/FONT]
> 
> By grace looking at the not yet through the now, Heb. 12:2, just as Abraham did. I don't accept the proposed *tension* between the two, an idea that has come into biblical theology through the salvation-history school. Blessings!


----------

